# Canister filter for a 10 gallon?



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

I run an Eheim 2213 in my 10 gallon and it works great. I drilled extra holes in my spraybar to reduce force of the return flow and it seems to work great: nice flow in the tank and nobody's getting blown around.

I know that running a reactor will reduce flow some, but maybe a 2213 would still be enough if you didn't drill more holes in the spraybar.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

aubie98 said:


> I run an Eheim 2213 in my 10 gallon and it works great. I drilled extra holes in my spraybar to reduce force of the return flow and it seems to work great: nice flow in the tank and nobody's getting blown around.
> 
> I know that running a reactor will reduce flow some, but maybe a 2213 would still be enough if you didn't drill more holes in the spraybar.


I agree with this.

I ran a 20 something year old marineland magnum 220 on a 10 gallon with an inline reactor and an output nozzle that spread the flow out as to not blast anything too bad and it worked great, if i ever set up a 10 gal. again I will certainly use that filter again.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

I would get a 2215. You can never have to much filtration, and if you get a bigger tank you won?t have to get a bigger filter.

I got a 2215 for my 60P (17g), now im using it on my 45F (4.6g), about a fourth of the size.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

I would also recommend an Eheim 2215. With the inline CO2 reactor and heavy plant growth the flow is just enough for the tank. Cardinals don't have a problem with higher flow, gives them a reason to hang together


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone one of those would be fine as long as you can throttle back flow if need be. For a 10g you could even use a 2211 id you want/need a smaller footprint.


----------



## AlonsoOrtiz (Sep 7, 2017)

Correct me if I?m wrong but isn?t he 2213 rated for 50 gallons?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

AlonsoOrtiz said:


> Correct me if I?m wrong but isn?t he 2213 rated for 50 gallons?


Rated up to 66 Gallons


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

AlonsoOrtiz said:


> Correct me if I?m wrong but isn?t he 2213 rated for 50 gallons?


With media and sponges inside the flow it cut down a lot. i used a 2213 on my 45p(10g) and worked amazing. hardly had it cut back.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Tnalp said:


> With media and sponges inside the flow it cut down a lot. i used a 2213 on my 45p(10g) and worked amazing. hardly had it cut back.


Your confusing GPH with Rating. If you look at all Eheim filters their ratings for the same size tank have much less GPH than Fluval, etc.


----------



## AlonsoOrtiz (Sep 7, 2017)

That makes sense haha I?ll go ahead and see if I can find one from someone here before i buy a new one. Thank you 



houseofcards said:


> Tnalp said:
> 
> 
> > With media and sponges inside the flow it cut down a lot. i used a 2213 on my 45p(10g) and worked amazing. hardly had it cut back.
> ...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

As I said you can't go wrong either way. I had a 2213 on this 46 Gallon heavily planted (3 foot tank) and it worked great. For a 10 there's no reason you can't use a 2211.








No powerhead or any other additional filtration.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

SunSun 603b. I use for my two 10 gallon tanks and they work great. Rated for up to 20 gallons. For me they are the perfect size for a 10 gallon and I really like the spray bar they come with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Point to keep in mind when buying filters is that flow on canisters is easy to reduce if you want, so I do buy larger than stated by specs. Adding any type of restriction in the line will cut flow so a reactor is one item but then if that is not what you want, simply adding a sponge over the intake will restrict flow. If you want to reduce flow but don't want the added maintenance of clearing the sponge, simply cut the tubing at some point and add in a barb to barb fitting and the inner size of the fitting will slow flow some. 
I go with Sunsun now for the added features of the newer design. I use a 304 on a 75 and find I like a 602 on a 20 but I also add powerheads to anyplace that lacks the flow I want. The features I like most that I get with the newer design are baskets for loose media, better disconnect and shut off. Simple lever to throw and a button to push to remove the block. On the Eheim Classic one has four cutoffs to close and unscrew. Those knobs on the cutoff are easy to confuse and turn the wrong way when you are inside the stand and looking at things upside down. They can break easy and are terribly expensive to replace! Which brings the other part of the discussion of Sunsun versus Eheim. I love my Eheims but I now find I can love the Sunsun for the difference in price of repair parts. Check the price of four cutoff/disconnects for a 2213 versus the price of the block for the Sunsun? At some point all filters do need parts replaced so I figure the total cost rather than the one time upfront cost.


----------

